# Ringer



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8)

'ere


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Crikey, the guy describes it as a 'dream vehicle', I doubt wether our wheel tappers would see it that way!! Imagine trying to tax it or explain yourself to DVLA.......

Can't quite see the point of the sauna myself, unless you are somewhere really cold.....

Now go and find us one with an aga built in and we will have seen it all!!!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

had a quick look but couldn't find one 

15-20mpg gives me a tiny bit of hope though for mine


----------

